# opinion on take...



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted the "score!!!" thread of how I got a bunch of props for $70.00, all of which was well worth the money... I went back to the lady's house that I bought the props from because she said she had more... well I bought more from her but ended up paying $200.00 for everything so I am really not sure if I got a deal or not... in all seriousness... what do you think:

















5 foot 4" GRAVELY THE BUTLER... really a lot cooler than the pics do justice for... he represents the most of that $200 spent









5 foot mummy









5 foot rubber skeleton with noose

more below...


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

3 "goretraits" (again, I think that is the name... they shift images as you move)









yet another fog machine (as if I didn't have enough already...lol)









ACC big bag of bones









A 6.5 foot grim reaper for the lawn









another grim reaper type character... approx 6 foot tall


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd say for $200, you got some cool stuff!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Werewolf mask...









Mummy mask...









misc. stuff...









bat close-up...

That is it... was it worth the $200.00?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say it is. Grimley and those Grim Reapers look pricey.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with Aelwyn. If the stuff's in good shape, I'd say you still made out like a big dog considering those big props added into the mix. That's a pretty fat haunting kit.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Revenant said:


> I'm with Aelwyn. If the stuff's in good shape, I'd say you still made out like a big dog considering those big props added into the mix. That's a pretty fat haunting kit.


everything is in really excellent shape, she really took care of her props! The white streaks in the goretraits is just from the flash...


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Thats a pretty good haul! I would be more than happy with that.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

corner haunt said:


> Thats a pretty good haul! I would be more than happy with that.


OK, feeling better... I just 'normally' don't spend $200 in one shot especially with everything that is going on at the moment... suffice to say money is tighter than ever and this probably wasn't the most responsible thing to do... but I never claimed responsibility was something I was strong at (perhaps the reason for the shape at the moment?... LONG story)... as an Aside I did look up to see how much the butler goes for new and the prices ranged from $229+shipping to over $300+shipping so that made me feel better and the mummy is selling new for $99 to $119 of the sites I checked...so again, that helps 'justify' the cost. And again, my budget is usually around $300 to $500 per season but we are in the midst of moving and I won't even setup ANYTHING this year as we move on the 17th of this month... not sure of the other prices if I were to buy them new... I will be tracking those down today...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you did well. Hell the butler would cost you $200 new.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, you got a good deal. Just doing the quick numbers in my head (and assuming it's all in good condition), you've got about $500+ worth of stuff there.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well worth the money. The first couple props would be well over $100 each!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you did way better than good ..I bet all that stuff is worth at least 800 or more..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

good job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you paid 200 for all that--man did she see you coming--let me help you ill give you your 200 and you give me the props , only because i hate to see a fellow haunter get taken..


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol Pyro!

I agree-some really nice stuff there. Think of it as an investment.....!

Ana


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lucky Bastard.

Yeah, I think you did pretty good for yourself, there. Good job!


----------

